# [SOLVED] Sharp 65DR650 HDMI Port not working



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello again, forum!

Earlier today, I was watching a couple movies on my PS3 which is hooked up to an Iogear HDMI splitter. I later come downstairs to find that none of the HDMI inputs are working. This TV only has one HDMI input built in so we bought the splitter, so I tried to plug in cords directly to the TV. Our Comcast box, PS3, and Roku box all did not give off any signal. However, our DVD player, which is plugged into AV1, came through perfectly. What is going on with our HDMI port?

-Brett

PS: We get a little sound from our Roku box, but other than that no sound or video from anything else.


----------



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Sharp 65DR650 HDMI Port not working*

NOT SOLVED; MOVED TO HOME THEATER http://www.techsupportforum.com/f267/sharp-65dr650-hdmi-port-not-working-509211.html#post2866328


----------

